# [Xorg]refut de démarage de X aprés emerge -NuD world[Résolu]

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

aujourd'hui, aprés avoir fait une mise à jour tout à fait normale avec emerge -vaNuD world (y'avait 85 paquets !). rien de plus normal. ensuite -mention qui peut avoir son importance-, je me suis rappelé que je n'ai pas fais d'emerge --sync c'est alors que j'en ai fais un puis un segond emerge -vaNuD world et éffectivement, des paquets avaient étés oubliés...

Bref, à la fin j'ai fais un petit etc-update qui a pris un temps fous faut dire, prés d'une vingtaine de fichier de conf à controller.

Bref, je verouille mon écran et quand papa vien pour se connécté sur sa séssion le bouton "changer d'utilisateur" n'affiche qu'un écran noire avant de remetre l'écran de verouillage...

Soit, je redémarre et... Xorg ne se lance pas... j'ai juste mon TTY, je tante alors un startX. qui me renvois un message d'érreur me disant qu'il peut pas car il retrouve pas de screen et que je ferais mieux d'aller voir /var/log/Xorg.0.log bref j'éssaille de m'en sortir en lisant ce qu'il dit. d'abord il me dit pas de xdm alors que c'est xdm qui est déffinit dans DISPLAY, je met DISPLAY en gdm... sans succés de startx (même aprés redémarrage), ensuite j'émerge xdm... non plus.

je ne comprends pas ce qu'il veut avec son "no screens found" pourtant j'ai un écran devant moi !

en déséspoire de cause je me tourne vers vous, je suis vraiment à bout avec c'te affaire :'(

en éspérant que vous saurez m'eguiller.

Bien à vous.Last edited by Napoleon on Sat Jan 01, 2011 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

lis tes elog !!! Tu vas voir qu'il y aura un message pour xorg (qui a été mis à jour)

----------

## Ezka

Commence par là : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.9-upgrade-guide.xml

Un indice : xorg-server with USE="udev"

Si ça ne résout rien, regarde les elogs il va surement te conseiller de compiler tout les pilotes X après la mise à jour.

Edit : Damn screwed by Poussin  :Laughing: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> lis tes elog !!! Tu vas voir qu'il y aura un message pour xorg (qui a été mis à jour)

 Où ça mes "elog" ?

----------

## Napoleon

Minute, je suis sur un liveCD (bon, certes je peux me chrooté sur mon système mais bon...) donc j'éssaille de réflchir à ce qu'il faut faire avant le reboot.

Alors les elog, est-ce que c'est les messages d'emerge ? (je n'y ai jamais eu affaire donc je ne sais pas ce que c'est vraiment :-° ).

ensuite, dois-je ajouté le USE flag "udev" et recompiler le world ?

EDIT : déja j'ai trouvé ceci que je m'applique à lire.

----------

## Ezka

Utilise elogv pour lire tes elogs, c'est très pratique =)

Perso j'ai ça dans mon make.conf pour sauver les elogs nécessaires (doit être ceux utilisé par défaut):

```
# Log

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"
```

----------

## Napoleon

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Utilise elogv pour lire tes elogs, c'est très pratique =)
> 
> Perso j'ai ça dans mon make.conf pour sauver les elogs nécessaires (doit être ceux utilisé par défaut):
> 
> ```
> ...

 \o/ pour ELOG SYSTEM c'est pareil chez moi. parcontre j'ai PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa".

D'autre part j'ai ajouté la ligne x11-base/xorg-server udev. but the problem c'est que emerge -NuD world ne trouve RIEN à emerger alors qu'en même temps equery uses xorg-server montre bien un "- +" au niveau du useflag udev (useflag udev est déffini mais l'ebuild n'est pas encore compilé avec).

j'ai même mis udev dans make.conf et emerge -NuD world ne trouve que rhythmbox a recompiler avec udev :O

C'est quoi cette affaire ?

----------

## Napoleon

oulala, ce que m'annonce elogv est assez abyssal, rien que pour la série des "rouges" j'ai :

```
│ * gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0 - 06/12/2010                                          │

│ * gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.3 - 03/12/2010                                                │

│ * gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.3 - 06/12/2010                                                │

│ * gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.3 - 06/12/2010                                                │

│ * media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1 - 06/12/2010                                            │

│ * media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1 - 06/12/2010                                            │

│ * media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1 - 06/12/2010                                            │

│ * net-print/cups-1.3.11-r4 - 02/12/2010                                                   │

│ * sys-block/gparted-0.5.2 - 06/12/2010                                                    │

│ * x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.4 - 02/12/2010                                              │

│ * x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.4 - 02/12/2010
```

Pour la série des points jaunes y'en a pleins, mais je n'en citerais "que"  :

```
│ * x11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r4 - 02/12/2010                                                    │

│ * x11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r4 - 06/12/2010                                                    │

│ * x11-apps/xinit-1.3.0-r1 - 01/01/2011                                                    │

│ * x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1 - 06/12/2010                                              │

│ * x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2 - 01/01/2011                                                 │

│ * x11-libs/cairo-1.8.10 - 07/12/2010                                                      │

│ * x11-libs/libXi-1.4.0 - 01/01/2011                                                       │

│ * x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.20-r1 - 02/12/2010                                                  │

│ * x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.20-r1 - 06/12/2010                                                  │

│ * x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2 - 03/12/2010                                                   │

│ * x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.6 - 02/12/2010                                                    │

│ * x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.6 - 06/12/2010                                                    │

│ * x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6-r1 - 01/01/2011
```

mais je ne comprends pas trés bien, pour le point "* x11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r4 - 02/12/2010" par éxemple, il me dit dans la fenêtre du bas :

```
│INFO: setup                                                                                │

│Package:    x11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r4                                                        │

│Repository: gentoo                                                                         │

│Maintainer: x11@gentoo.org                                                                 │

│USE:  debug elibc_glibc kernel_linux minimal pam userland_GNU x86                          │

│INFO: prepare                                                                              │

│Applying 0001-Gentoo-specific-customizations.patch ...                                     │

│                                                                                           │

│WARN: postinst                                                                             │

│If you use startx to start X instead of a login manager like gdm/kdm,                      │

│you can set the XSESSION variable to anything in /etc/X11/Sessions/ or                     │

│any executable. When you run startx, it will run this as the login session.                │

│You can set this in a file in /etc/env.d/ for the entire system,                           │

│or set it per-user in ~/.bash_profile (or similar for other shells).                       │

│Here's an example of setting it for the whole system:                                      │

│    echo XSESSION="Gnome" > /etc/env.d/90xsession                                          │

│    env-update && source /etc/profile                                                      │

│                                                                                           │

│                                                                                           │

│        
```

Ça veut dire que je dois ajouter les usesflag "debug elibc_glibc kernel_linux minimal pam userland_GNU x86" à x11-apps/xinit ?

----------

## Napoleon

Vraiment navré de freeposter de la sorte, mais c'était juste pour dire que, aussi abyssale soit la tache que j'ai à faire pour les eloges, il me semble, selon le conseil d'un amis qu'un simple :

```
emerge -a1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)
```

Puisse remetre en état mon X.

Je teste.

----------

## Napoleon

Haaaaléluia !

la solution était bien emerge -a1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/) \o/

----------

## Poussin

C'est ce que te proposait de faire l'elog de xorg-server

edit: pourquoi tu es encore sur le liveCD? tu ne boot toujours pas?

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> C'est ce que te proposait de faire l'elog de xorg-server

 En éffet et si ça ne marchais pas, ma trés jeune éxpérience de gentoo, m'a fait oblier l'option d'emerge qui force la recompilation.

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> edit: pourquoi tu es encore sur le liveCD? tu ne boot toujours pas?

 Je ne suis pas sur un liveCD, je boot bien, je n'ai jamais eu de problème de boot. En fait, je n'aime pas les client web en console (plus précisement je n'aime pas trop le web en général mais les navigateurs en console sont vraiment anti-érgonomiques) ce qui me force à passer par  un liveCD où X démmare bien.

----------

## jcTux

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Haaaaléluia !
> 
> la solution était bien emerge -a1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/) \o/

 

Cette commande est indispensable après une mis-à-jour de Xorg.

----------

